# Gibt`s Biker um Gifhorn???



## eodkay (10. August 2004)

servus, scheinbar scheint die spezies mountainbiker in der gegend um gifhorn ausgestorben zu sein!? oder woran liegts, daß ich auf meinen touren durch die wälder nie einen gleichgesinnten treffe? falls doch noch einige restexemplare vorhanden sein sollten, bitte melden!!!


----------



## toschi (11. August 2004)

HIER   
wo und was fährst du denn so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eodkay (11. August 2004)

servus, also fahre meistens in der gegend um ehra. cc und tour.


----------



## toschi (11. August 2004)

also kommst du auch aus der ecke? kreis gifhorn ist ja ziemlich groß.
dein öffendliches profil sagt ja nicht viel aus.
die ecke ehra liegt mir nicht so, viel sand und staub im sommer, einer meiner
trainingsrunden führt über den elbeseitenkanal bis stüde, dann platendorf,
gamsen, am mühlenmuseum vorbei zum tankumsee und dann heim.
bin auch lange zeit alleine rümgedüst, oder mit meiner freundin, waren oft im
harz und so, neuerdings bin ich ab und zu in braunschweig mit anderen
forumlern unterwegs, wenn du lust hast, sie treffen sich meistens mittwochs
an der stadthalle.
schau dich doch in dem thread Braunschweig und Umgebung,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1406560#post1406560
mal um...


----------



## Tourenfahrer (16. August 2004)

Ich seh auch selten Einen. Fahre als einer der paar Hoitlinger Seelen meist nach Gf selbst oder im Drömling herum.
Nach Ehra/ Brome hoch habe ich noch keine schönen Strecken gefunden, bleibe also meist südlich. Kein Wunder, dass man sich noch nicht begegnet ist!

Gruss Dirk


----------



## eodkay (17. August 2004)

servus, letztes wochenende war ich im nsg drömling unterwegs, so von ehra aus bis kaiserwinkel. ist es direkt um gifhorn wirklich so viel besser zum biken?!
man kann sich ja mal bei interesse zu`ner tour treffen.


----------



## stevens28 (17. August 2004)

Es gibt ne menge Biker!!
Vielleicht nicht gerade gifhorn aber WOB ist ja auch nicht weit weg und die meißte Trails in GF kennen wir auch!!


http://www.beepworld.de/members69/mtb-team-vfl-wolfsburg/

Gruß
olli


----------



## toschi (15. Mai 2006)

So, ich hol den Fred jetzt noch mal nach oben...

Neuer Versuch mal ein paar MTBler aus Gifhorn zu aktivieren, am Dienstag ist eine CC Runde angesetzt. Ich bzw. wir sind noch auf der Suche nach einer flüssigen traillastigen Route, danach zum Abschluss der Runde ist noch ein kleines SitInn angesetzt, ein netter Biergarten sollte es schon sein, gute Vorschläge werden gern angenommen.
Teilnehmen kann jeder der ein gelädetaugliches Bike und einen Helm besitzt, egal ob männlich oder weiblich und gleich welchen Alters, Tempo richtet sich nach dem schwächsten Glied in der Kette und wir lassen niemanden zurück.
Also es würde uns freuen den ein oder anderen Biker am Dienstag den 16.05. gegen 17.30 am Parkplatz Ecke Isenbuettler Weg/Wolfsburger Straße zu sehen.

Ihr findet den Termin auch im LMB  Interessenten bzw. Mitfahrer bitte eintragen.


----------



## toschi (16. Mai 2006)

Ich bin gestern die gedachte Strecke noch mal abgefahren, es sind einige Highlights zu verzeichnen, z.B eine Bachdurchfahrt, kleiner Bergsprint ect.. Also lasst Euch mal sehen um 17.30 Uhr an genanntem Treffpunkt, nicht alle Mitfahrer sind auch im Forum gemeldet, bislang sind wir zu fünft, können aber gut und gerne noch weitere fünf gebrauchen.
Die Strecke ist etwa 35km lang und in weniger als 2 Stunden abgeritten, also rafft Euch auf.


----------



## toschi (16. Mai 2006)

Alle wieder heile angekommen, war eine richtig gaile Runde, sechs Fahrer waren am Start und wir hatten alle viel Spaß.

Mir scheint allerdings ich bin hier der Alleinunterhalter, gibts denn wirklich keine Biker in Gifhorn die hier im Forum rumschwirren


----------



## Tourenfahrer (19. Mai 2006)

Bin endlich mal am Rechner...

Sollte, ich rufe mal lauter, sollte ein Gifhorner Biker das hier lesen: Ich bestätige hochoffiziell, dass es eine sehr schöne Feierabend- Runde zu drehen gibt.... aus dem weiteren Bereich lohnt es sich auch zu kommen, es werden aus den 35 km einfach bis zu erträglichen 60 oder 70.... Also merken und mit der Freundin/ Freund absprechen: Dienstag, 17.30 Uhr, Parkplatz Wolfsburger Strasse......


Gruss Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (21. Mai 2006)

Ich kann mich den Worten vom Tourenfahrer nur anschließen, eine wirklich schöne Runde. 
Freue mich auch schon auf Dienstag den 23. bin auf jedenfall wieder mit dabei.

Gruss Holger


----------



## toschi (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Holger, schön Dich in dieser Runde begrüssen zu können, endlich mal ein real Gifhorner der sich hier meldet, das mit der Gifhorn Runde wird sich vielleicht bald rumsprechen so das wir noch mehr Biker aus Gifhorn dabei haben.
Bis Mittwoch, hoffentlich ohne Regen


----------



## Tourenfahrer (21. Mai 2006)

Marian wird wohl auch mitkommen und, was klasse von Ihm ist, seine Bekannten auf die Runde hin ansprechen... witzig, wie er es formuliert hat... "zwei in Deinem Alter und darüber werden wohl interessiert sein......"... schön... hmmmm... jo.... ähhhh...was wollte ich jetzt schreiben.... ja ja, das Alter....

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Krankerpfleger (25. Mai 2006)

Auch dieser Dienstags Runde war wieder sehr schön. Trotz des durchwachsenen Wetters hatten wir unseren Spaß. Obwohl ich mal kurz für Verzögerung gesorgt habe. Ist übrigens wirklich kein Dorn mehr im Reifen. Hoffe war nicht zu kalt, als ihr warten musstet.
Würde mich ja sehr freuen wenn nächsten Dienstag wieder mehr Leute mitkommen.
MfG  Holger


----------



## toschi (19. Juni 2006)

​ 
Achtung, die Runde morgen Abend ist aufgrund des Deutschlandspiels eine Stunde nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (20. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nicht fahren, sondern richtig schön auf dem Sofa abhängen... habe vorher wie geplant tausend Sachen erledigt, wollte die Garage abschliessen und musste einen kapitalen Defekt am Türschloss feststellen... Da meine acht Räder mit dem wertvollen Drumherum nicht frei rumstehen dürfen, habe ich doch eine Tour zum Bahr- Baumarkt machen müssen... allerdings vergeblich... spezielles Mass... also bis eben das Alte Schloss bewerkelt.... so bleibt man wohl fit... Ruhe wird Einem selten gegönnt... hätte die Energie lieber in die DR gesteckt...ja ja...

Gruss Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (20. Juni 2006)

Hab Dich beim werkeln gesehen, da ich aber einen anderen MTBler im Schlepptau hatte wars nix mit anhalten, so bekam ich heute eine lecker KA Einheit ohne Berge. Kettenrisse sind nicht unbedingt schön wenn sie einen am weitesten Punkt von Zuhause ereilen .


----------



## Tourenfahrer (10. Juli 2006)

Schön.... zwei Anmeldungen ohne Androhung von Gewalt für das morgige Höhenzemtimetersammeln.... schön...


Gruss Dirk


----------



## toschi (22. August 2006)

Heute wirds eng, glaube nicht das ich es schaffe, fahrt ohne mich los ich komm dann hinterher, bei mir steht der schlüsseldienst auf der matte und öffnet mir die tür, weis nur nicht obs rechtzeitlich klappt  .


----------



## Simmel (22. August 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei mir steht der schlüsseldienst auf der matte und öffnet mir die tür



mit den Schlüsseln hast Du es aber. Letztes Jahr den Autoschlüssel beim Mara in Allersheim...

Grüße


----------



## Simmel (22. August 2006)

@toschi

sehen wir uns am Samstag/Sonntag in Erfurt?

Grüße


----------



## toschi (22. August 2006)

Erfurt ist noch unklar, ich weis noch nicht wie und wann ich in die Alpen komme, bin da noch am verhandeln 
werde aber morgen noch die mirunde mitfahren, hoffe doch du kommst auch...


----------



## Tourenfahrer (29. August 2006)

So Holger und Olli.... werd mich nochmal ausklinken müssen.... wäre blöd, angeschlagen in die Vollen zu wollen.... nich dass ich abgehängt werde... ts ts ts.... ne ne... wenn ich wieder unter den Lebenden bin, gehts weiter.....vorher nich.....


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Krankerpfleger (29. August 2006)

Also, ich glaube ja dir war das Wetter zu schlecht. Aber pünklich um 17.00 Uhr ist die Sonne durchgekommen, und es hat erst wieder im Crouqe Point geregnet. Wir sind eine sehr schöne Runde mit einigen Technischen Problemen gefahren.

Also, bis die Tage und GUTE BESSERUNG.

Holger


----------



## Tourenfahrer (18. September 2006)

Ich Armer   muß morgen arbeiten. Viel Spaß morgen!

Mittwoch übrigends auch! 
Siehe Satz 1 "ich Armer".​



Gruss Dirk​


----------



## toschi (18. September 2006)

Tröste Dich, ich muss nach der Arbeit entscheiden wie fit ich bin um die Runde zu fahren, hab ich mir doch in den letzten Urlaubstagen einen Infekt eingefangen, wenn ich da bin fahre ich auf jeden Fall hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (18. September 2006)

Toschi, du hast in deinem Termin zwei Uhrzeiten stehen.
Wann wollen wir denn fahren ?

Ich freu mich wie Schneekönig auf die morgige Runde. Mal sehen ob der Nobby wirklich soviel gut macht wie alle sagen.#
MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (18. September 2006)

Krankerpfleger schrieb:


> Toschi, du hast in deinem Termin zwei Uhrzeiten stehen...


Seit heut morgen nicht mehr, bleibt alles beim alten, also 17.30


----------



## Tourenfahrer (25. September 2006)

Tach...

Ich weiss nicht, ob Ihr´s wisst.... ich muss morgen mal wieder arbeiten... Spätdienst.... Hmmmm....

Bis demnächst mal


Gruss Dirk


----------



## toschi (9. Oktober 2006)

Tach auch, ich hab für Morgen den Termin eingestellt, wäre schön wenn Ihr Euch eintragt.
Abfahrt um 17.00 Uhr, sollte für jeden machbar sein, wenn nicht bitte hier posten oder kurzer Anruf.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (10. Oktober 2006)

Mein Eintrag kommt spät, was aber mom bezeichnend bei mir ist..... wundert nicht mal mehr mich selbst.... ich sach nur: Zustand nach Dienst und Werkstattaufenthalt nach Auspuffschaden..... mal sehn, ob´s morgen mit mir was wird..... bin ich da, bin ich da, wenn nich, dann nich......

Bis vielleicht nochmal in diesem Jahr....


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Krankerpfleger (24. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen, 
wollte euch kurz bescheid sagen das ich heute und nächte Wochen bei der Dienstagsrunde nicht dabei sein werde. Bin heute leider verhindert und nächtesmal im Urlaub. Also, dann bis in zwei Wochen zur gewohnten Zeit.

MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (24. Oktober 2006)

Heute wird es dann wohl nichts, Dirk hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet, wie gewohnt, es ist ausserdem mit heftigen Regenschauern zu rechnen. Ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich heut einen Nightride fahre oder es mir auf dem Sofa oder in der Sauna gemütlich mache.


----------



## toschi (6. Dezember 2006)

Da ich die letzten Wochen von Euch keinen mehr gesehen habe muss ich mich hier noch mal bemerkbar machen, sind alle schon in der Winterpause?

Da sich das Wetter zwar noch sehr freundlich zeigt aber der Wald doch schon sehr süffig ist bin ich die letzte Woche aufs Rennrad umgestiegen, wer Dienstags gern die Trainingsrunde auf der Straße mitfahren möchte sollte sich hier noch mal melden.
Die Runde nimmt ca. 2 Stunden in Anspruch.

_PS: mein Handy hat den Geist aufgegeben, daher hab ich leider Eure Handynummern nicht mehr..._


Happy Nikolaus


----------



## toschi (12. März 2007)

Es geht wieder los, bei Interesse *meldet* Euch an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (15. März 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los, bei Interesse *meldet* Euch an...



 , habe nätürlich Interesse. Musste aber leider letzten Dienstag arbeiten. Sehen uns also am 20.03. um ???


----------



## toschi (15. März 2007)

Der Holgi ist aufgewacht , Winterschlaf vorbei?
Tja nächste Woche soll's schneien, da ist der Termin noch ungewiss, wenn aber doch dann vorerst um 17.00 Uhr, später können wir dann wieder 17.30 Uhr anpeilen oder auch 18.00 Uhr. Ich wollte noch Aushänge für die Bikeshops anfertigen, vielleicht fahren wir sie zusammen austragen und einiges Geäst ist auch noch von den Trails zu räumen.
Mal sehen wie es wird nächste Woche...


----------



## toschi (19. März 2007)

Noch mal ein Update für die Dienstagsrunde, werde diese Woche einige Aushänge verteilen, wäre doch gelacht wenn wir die Gifhorner Elite nicht auf's Bike bringen.

*Weiter geht es hier ...*


----------



## Krankerpfleger (19. März 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Der Holgi ist aufgewacht , Winterschlaf vorbei?
> Tja nächste Woche soll's schneien, da ist der Termin noch ungewiss, wenn aber doch dann vorerst um 17.00 Uhr, später können wir dann wieder 17.30 Uhr anpeilen oder auch 18.00 Uhr. Ich wollte noch Aushänge für die Bikeshops anfertigen, vielleicht fahren wir sie zusammen austragen und einiges Geäst ist auch noch von den Trails zu räumen.
> Mal sehen wie es wird nächste Woche...



Was soll denn hier Winterschlaf heißen? 
Und die nächste Frage ist wer die Säge mitbringt für die Bäume die Cyrell auf den Trails gelassen hat. Bin schon auf der Dienstatgsrunde gewesen. Da liegt so einiges im Weg. Wir sehen uns Morgen um 17.00 unter dem Motto 
                 " Unser Trail soll schöner werden"    

MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (19. März 2007)

Am Freitag war die *Axt* im Wald 

*Edit: am dienstag verteilen wir die aushänge, ich hab ein paar fertig gemacht, hoffe es ist trocken...*


----------



## Platzhalter (6. April 2007)

Bin zum 1. Mal die Gifhorner Dienstagsrunde mitgefahreni. Es kam richtig viel Nass von oben, es war arschkalt, aber trotzdem, wir haben durchgehalten 
Die Strecke: sehr abwechslungsreich, vielfältig, sehr empfehlenwert, von allem was dabei.    Noch schöner wirds allerdings, wenn man die Runde gemütlich bei kühler Erfrischung im Biergarten ausklingen lassen kann.
Auch wenn ich aus der Ferne anreisen muß, es lohnt sich allemal und ich fahr wieder mit. 

Grüsse an alle Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grußendorf (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Toschi (natürlich auch an die anderen)

Ich habe dir gestern eine Nachricht geschickt nun weis ich nicht ob sie auch angekommen ist, es gab da leichte Probleme mit dem Rechner und ich konnte nicht sehen ob sie raus ist.
Bitte melde dich mal bei mir oder hier im Forum, wegen der Dienstags-Runde.

Viele Grüße von Roland
(aus dem Gifhorner Umland)


----------



## Grußendorf (14. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen an alle Dienstags-Fahrer

Ich habe mit dem Matthias (toschi) schon geschrieben, wenn ich mein Rad bis Dienstag hin bekomme würde ich sehr gerne an eurem Ausritt teilnehmen.
Da er mir sagte das er noch nicht weis ob er am nächsten Dienstag dabei ist, schreibe ich mal an euch alle. Damit ihr auch wisst das da ein neuer im anmarsch ist  
Ich hoffe meine Kondition reicht für eure Runde aus, da ich sehr lange Zeit ausgesetzt hatte und erst seit kurzem wieder angefangen habe zu radeln, aber bis jetzt nur Rennrad.

So nun wünsche ich euch bis dahin noch eine schöne Zeit und ich hoffe das wir uns am Dienstag treffen werden.


Viele Grüße sendet der Roland


----------



## toschi (14. Juni 2007)

Roland, die Dienstagsrunde findest Du hier


----------



## Krankerpfleger (18. Juni 2007)

Servus Roland,

wir freuen uns über jeden der an unserer Runde teilnehmen möchte. Ich komme morgen auf jedenfall. 
Also, bis morgen.


----------



## Kawaboy (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,ich habe mal eine Frage.Gibst es auch Freerider in raum GF? Eher raum Meinersen und Umgebung? Könnt euch ja unter ICQ melden ^^


----------



## Grußendorf (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kawaboy

Ich bin seit ca. einem Jahr ich mehr so im Thema, in GF weis ich nicht ob es da etwas gibt. 
Aber ich weis noch das in WOB an der Tommy-Quelle geschaufelt wurde, ob da noch was ist weis ich nicht. In WOB mussten öfter die Standorte gewechselt werden, Förster usw.
Aber in BS im Prinzenpark ist ganz sicher noch etwas, nach den letzten Bildern die ich gesehen habe gibt es da auch ganz nette Sachen. Hier irgend wo in den Foren treibt sich auch ein Aktiver aus BS rum, der auch Bilder aus BS eingestellt hat.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Viele Grüße von einem Ehrmaligen ...
Roland


----------



## Grußendorf (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo an die Dienstags Runde

Ich weis nicht, seit ihr gestern gestartet.(Wetter)
Nichts desto trotz, ich konnte leider gestern nicht.
Nachdem ich mein Rad instandgesetzt hatte musste ich am nächsten Tag(Dienstagfrüh) feststellen das die Bremse noch undicht war. Habe es nach der Arbeit nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft.

Ich hoffe bis nächsten Dienstag hoffe ich.

Viele Grüße Roland


----------



## Kawaboy (27. Juni 2007)

naja ich dachte es gibt vll Biker hier in der Umgebung,damit ich nicht immer alleine fahren muss bzw. man eine größere Gruppe ist. Aber trotzdem Danke ^^


----------

